# Your input on Anxiousness & Appetite



## Cat1990 (Jun 9, 2011)

I chew the insides of my lips and cheeks
im always moving cant sit still, my fingers are so figety [i hate when
people look at me like im crazy or when my tremors really become apparent.]
i have tons of homework from college to do and i cant seem to concentrate for very long. i get super overwhelmed easily & i took on a math class soo its really important to me that i dont mess this up :ashamed0001:

----
I also eat like a starved horse but we dont
have the income for this consistent appetite. i was wondering
any reccomendations on what you should snack on
vs potato chips and fries
that will actually hold you over?
is it normal to crave things like potatoes?[baked,fries,chips, etc.]

[am an untreated graves, but hopefully that is gonna change soon!]


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Protien helped me feel full longer. Peanut butter is a cheap source. The cravings are normal. Your body is burning fuel quickly and the carbs you crave are a source of that fuel.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cat1990 said:


> I chew the insides of my lips and cheeks
> im always moving cant sit still, my fingers are so figety [i hate when
> people look at me like im crazy or when my tremors really become apparent.]
> i have tons of homework from college to do and i cant seem to concentrate for very long. i get super overwhelmed easily & i took on a math class soo its really important to me that i dont mess this up :ashamed0001:
> ...


You might be in need of potassium and salt. (sodium chloride) Salt supports the kidneys and you could also be electrolyte deficient due to Graves' Disease.

Potatoes are high in potassium and of course the chips and the fries represent the sodium chloride as well.

Peanuts and peanut butter as someone else suggested.


----------



## Chancha1 (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG! Cat1990 couldn't describe it any better! I feel exactly the same. After reading about the whole shpiel of what this funky disease does to you, I needed someone to help me pick my jaw up off the floor. lol! I said, "OOOOOOHHHH, that explains it!" Who knows how long I've had this for, but I'm so glad to just know that I'm NOT crazy......My husband sees me eating eating all the time and is worried I'm going to turn into one of those chunky-monkey couch potatoes. I've been taking the Tapazole & Propranolol for a week now & already feel improvements, but still shoveling food into my mouth. Could it be that I really do have an anxiety problem? Or could it be an after-effect of smoking cessation? (Quit 4 months ago cold turkey! YAY!)

Thanks for your comments in advance ---Newbie


----------



## Cat1990 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions/information, it is greatly appreciated! 

To Chancha1: best of luck to you! im not sure about the smoking part, but when i was put on meds the first time my anxiety subsided eventually.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chancha1 said:


> OMG! Cat1990 couldn't describe it any better! I feel exactly the same. After reading about the whole shpiel of what this funky disease does to you, I needed someone to help me pick my jaw up off the floor. lol! I said, "OOOOOOHHHH, that explains it!" Who knows how long I've had this for, but I'm so glad to just know that I'm NOT crazy......My husband sees me eating eating all the time and is worried I'm going to turn into one of those chunky-monkey couch potatoes. I've been taking the Tapazole & Propranolol for a week now & already feel improvements, but still shoveling food into my mouth. Could it be that I really do have an anxiety problem? Or could it be an after-effect of smoking cessation? (Quit 4 months ago cold turkey! YAY!)
> 
> Thanks for your comments in advance ---Newbie


Welcome Chancha1










Glad you are on the Tapazole and a beta-blocker. When were you diagnosed? Did you have RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Love seeing the stories of how hungry we are... b4 i was told i have graves, i used to go to cycling classes (ok 2 times a day~had to much energy) little ocd too... but i was sooo starving i thought id die. I would eat b4 class, then sometimes i would actually leave b4 it was over (which i would NEVER do) i would tell ppl that i was starving... natural reaction is " ohh your so thin and you never eat do you, and everyone would shove food towards me, like i had anorexia) i swore up and down, i ate like a pig but was starving half hour later~ i still got the "your in denial with eating disorder" looks from ppl... one time i even brought a bag of cheerios to class. if you ever taken a cycle class, you are grasping for a air, so that attempting to eat during your heavy breathing and sweat was almost impossible. I learned my lesson, i spilled half of it while shovin in my mouth, then of course the wonderful choking episode i had in front of everyone!!!! Explaining this stuff to people, they must of thought i just wanted a bit of attention, cuz honestly is sounds as pathedic as a 4 year olds stories!


----------



## Cat1990 (Jun 9, 2011)

hahahaha AZ girl you are awesome! yeah i hate that, "youre so thin!!" im like yeah because i have a degenerative disease you sacka**** !!!! LOL!!


----------

